# Possible Logitech Z-2300 issue?



## Gabb (Nov 19, 2010)

I really liked my previous logitech speakers and needed a new pair so I figured I would treat myself and order a nice 2.1 THX certified system. The Logitech Z-2300s got amazing reviews and are apparently superior to their successor models in various ways so I went with this and got it on Amazon. The sound was great and all I hoped for but unfortunately for me my first pair all of a sudden stopped turning on after a week of light use. I researched the issue and found out that it is somewhat prone to having the fuse blown out. Instead of replacing the fuse and see if it worked it I followed most other peoples recommendation to swap it out for a whole new set under Amazons return policy since something else might have been wrong and it just wasn't worth the risk ( didn't get charged for shipping and they shipped me priority shipping a new set ). 

My 2nd set that came in hooked up great and turned on fine but I noticed weird glue residue on the top of the subwoofer that I was able to wipe off but more importantly I noticed a larger gap of 3-4 millimeters where the front silver panel holding the great connects to the main black box on the subwoofer. The gap is large enough that I can see a sliver of the insides of the subwoofer along with some very slight residue glue around where the front panel connects to the main box. The sound is great and I don't know if this gap could effect the performance or not of the subwoofer or grow loose over time or something. Also the amazon guy assured me its a new set even though it wasn't as prestine and clean as my first set. Should I return the 2nd set or am I just being completely paranoid? I got even more worried and paranoid after reading logitech z-2300 horror stories on newegg and amazon where the wiring fails in a short period of time and logitech refuses to pay the $50 it costs in shipping to send the failed unit in for a replacement.

Is it worth it to just turn it in for another set? I'm asking because I could get an even worse set and have the whole cycle repeated again of unwrapping and wrapping etc etc but then again my current set might be showing possible signs of being defective? I'm really dissapointed in the variable build quality with logitech speakers, but despite that they still sound great and get amazing reviews. There always seems to be terrible reviews of any product on newegg and amazon anyways...maybe reading all of them is making me more paranoid. What would you guys do if you were in my case?

PS: Thank god for Amazons no hassle free shipping label return policy, theres no real reason to buy from newegg anymore other then wanting a unique item


----------



## sabbathcrazy (Nov 26, 2010)

I used to have a Z-5500 set up. I read about the fuse problem. If you do not plug to much into the outlet that the speakers are using then it should not blow. Any ways, i think you should send them back and try and see if amazon can compensate you for your time. Is the gap in the sub woofer box? That will effect the sound because of air flow. It sound like to me they sent you a used kit. Glue on top of the sub? I do not think logitech would send out a set of speakers with glue all over it.


----------



## PunterCam (Dec 2, 2010)

All very true ^^^^^^^

I don't know if the z2300s have the same problem as the 5500s, but Logitech definately spec a fuse to small to cope with maximum power or, it seems, the extra load it takes to power on. Return your set if there is a physical defect - it may be the result of a drop, which could've damaged something else.

Simple physics will tell you what fuse to use! Power=V x I !!! 5500s were shipped with a 2.5amp fuse - blew 3 in the first 3 weeks. Swapped it for a 3.15amp slow blow and haven't had a problem in 3 years.


----------



## Necifix (Dec 23, 2010)

Hm, I've had my Logitech Z-2300 for 3 years in a week now and no issues at all. I'm sorry you're having issues with them. I would use them for awhile, while you can during the warranty period, and see if anything happens. It could just be that there was some faulty gluing and it can be an easy fix, but, I suppose opening the woofer would be voiding the warranty.


----------

